# New mag for VP9 2020



## EricLee (Dec 30, 2019)

Notice that HK announce the new VP9 2020, which is a optic ready with a new 17 rounds mag. Will that mag fit to my old VP9? Also, I check HKparts, they don’t have them yet and there is no new item announcement. 
Anyone has any idea?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Just an opinion. The guns look identical except for the RMR cut on the slide. I don't see why they wouldn't fit?


----------



## EricLee (Dec 30, 2019)

desertman said:


> Just an opinion. The guns look identical except for the RMR cut on the slide. I don't see why they wouldn't fit?


That's what I'm thinking, right? Then why don't they make it works at the beginning? Marketing stuff?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

EricLee said:


> That's what I'm thinking, right? Then why don't they make it works at the beginning? Marketing stuff?


Well just like everything else they've gotta' start somewhere? Just like the first cars are nothing like the one's we have today or guns. I'm just hoping they'll come out with a VP45 SK to add to their VP line of pistols or at least a VP45?

My guess is that they were probably working on making a 17 round magazine that would function in the same size grip frame. Where the base plate would be flush with the bottom of the grip instead of hanging out the bottom. I would imagine that quite a bit of research and development (R&D) went into it along with testing. So they started out with 15 round magazines that they already knew works in their initial series of pistols.

A lot of it has to do with finding a magazine spring that can be compressed into the smallest amount of space along with shorter follower legs that are stable and don't rock back and forth inside the magazine body.

HK being the company they are wants to make sure that when their products hit the market that they work reliably from the get go. HK is a premier firearms manufacturer who's products are used by law enforcement and military agencies throughout the world. They are products that you can count on straight outta' the box.

When Sig came out with their P365 pistol a lot of people were amazed that they could get 10 rounds into such a small magazine and function reliably. Now Springfield has taken the lead with 11 rounds in their new Hellcat.


----------

